# Partial Suits



## Urbanwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

i was wondering  (in the future of course) whats it like wearing a partial? is it better or worse than a full suit? also does it look horrible when a person has a partial suit? (i can't seem to find many youtube video's of people with partial suits to help me)

Later in my life i plan on making a fursuit..but i'm not sure what is better the partial or the full


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 15, 2010)

Partial suits are a lot cooler to wear than fullsuits, since you're not covered from head to toe in fur. 

As for which is better it's all personal preference, some people over heat easier or cannot afford to spring the extra cash to get a full suit.

It can also depend on the character itself. For example my character Sammael wouldn't look right as a fullsuit because he is ALWAYS wearing his black business suit, it's part of his character so I keep him as a partial.

Partials look just as good fullsuits, and also most fullsuits can be converted to partials too, in case you don't feel like wearing a fullsuit that day.


----------



## Deo (Jul 15, 2010)

Fullsuits = HOT
Partials = not as hot

Fullsuits =/= better than paritals

partials =/= better than fullsuits

/end


----------



## Jesie (Jul 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Fullsuits = HOT
> Partials = not as hot
> 
> Fullsuits =/= better than paritals
> ...


 

_WONDERFUL DEDUCTION MY GOOD SIR!_


----------



## Fay V (Jul 16, 2010)

Partials are not as hot or restricting. I think you need to think more about what to wear with a partial than a full suit. With a fullsuit you put it on and that's it. maybe add a coat or a hat, but the proportions are already all together for the suit. 
with a partial sometimes if you don't put any thought into they look weird. the clothes don't go with the suit design. the sleeves have cuffs so the proportions look off (huge hands with itty bitty wrists) I think it just takes some extra effort to look good, but just picking out an outfit, so it's not enough of a difference that you should definitely choose full over partial or vice versa. 
it just depends on the character. My character Fay looks much better as a full.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for the info. because some partials that i have seen look very disproportionate. Like the head is really huge or while the feet are giant it looks strange for someone to have such large feet.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea, sounds like everyone already hit the points I was going to say. I'll just reiterate that my character (see like below) is always clothed anyway, so there really isn't a point in my spending the money on a full suit if I were to just cover it up with clothes. Instead I went the partial route, and so far I like it.


----------

